# [Wet Thumb Forum]-some pictures



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

finally got some pics of my tank put up.
enjoy! cheers
-charley20g Planted


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

finally got some pics of my tank put up.
enjoy! cheers
-charley20g Planted


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm so envious your rams look awesome.


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks qbal18. you know what? the two that are pictured in my tank are breeding!!!
saw the eggs tonight!
-charley

http://photos.yahoo.com/charleybak


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Charley, I like those pics. But what about a full tank shot?

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## chbak014 (Feb 3, 2003)

full tank shot? i updated, just click on my sig and you can see some more shots!
-charley

http://www.geocities.com/charleybak/aquarium.index.html


----------

